# Martina Gedeck in "Elementarteilchen"



## Eddie Cochran (20 Sep. 2006)

Anbei meine ersten Collagen von Martina Gedeck aus dem Film "Elementarteilchen". Sie sind noch nicht von DVD (diese bekomme ich erst Anfang Oktober). Ich hoffe die Qualität genügt Euren Ansprüchen. Es war gar nicht so einfach, denn fast alle aufnahmen sind im Film fast dunkel. Ich hab mir beim Aufhellen sehr viel mühe gegeben und hoffe, dass die Collagen Gefallen finden hier in unserem Board.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## katzenhaar (20 Sep. 2006)

Schöne Arbeit. Vielen Dank!


----------



## down (19 Sep. 2011)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2011)

very good


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2011)

Die Mühe hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Danke vielmals.


----------



## kavun (20 Sep. 2011)

fein


----------



## RimoHino (4 Feb. 2013)

Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------

